# Whats happening to my feather fin catfish??



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

Is my featherfin catfish pregnant??? i had two in the past the other one died got sucked into a filter and shes the one who lived and transferred her to a bigger tank and now she just becomes fat?? I am not also overfeeding her, she shows no sign of illness!! here are the pictures :
1.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8664800997/in/photostream
2.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8665897910/in/photostream
3.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8664768651/in/photostream
4.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8664767541/in/photostream
If shes pregnant then she could have mated while the male was alive , well its like i dont have lots of time watching them and i think they mated while i was away right? and also last December she isnt fat like that and also the other featherfin catfish left when she was a juvenile , Is she pregnant??? or just carrying eggs?? but arent fertile! pls help!!! All advice will be followed ! or is it a bloat?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how big is it ? synodontis eupterus can reach 12" or so...she looks as though she is full of eggs..
this is a pic of a pair of my eupts some years back...they are about 11" long there...used to spawn all of the time but the eggs and fry got eaten by the hoards...


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a single featherfin that's almost that fat, has been for as long as I can remember once it grew to full adult size (only took a few months.) If it is a gravid female she'll eventually scatter the eggs, but w/out a male none will be fertile. SLim chance of any of them surviving even if they were, usually get eaten in any case.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

lohachata said:


> how big is it ? synodontis eupterus can reach 12" or so...she looks as though she is full of eggs..
> this is a pic of a pair of my eupts some years back...they are about 11" long there...used to spawn all of the time but the eggs and fry got eaten by the hoards...


So should i separate her??? and also how long will she drop egg its been a month since shes that fat.....Maybe the other catfish when they were juveneiles mated ?? Should i separate her or no? and also where will she drop her eggs?
She is an adult and has a bigger stomach than the one in the picture wondering is she a gravid one?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Egglayers don't mate like livebearers, if she is carrying eggs she'll eventually release them. Otherwise you just have a fatter featherfin than usual, but they do tend to get quite fat in most cases IME.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

toddnbecka said:


> Egglayers don't mate like livebearers, if she is carrying eggs she'll eventually release them. Otherwise you just have a fatter featherfin than usual, but they do tend to get quite fat in most cases IME.


Ok so i have the under part of it looks swelling , and also she isnt fat when she was young she just became fat a month ago .... Oh and btw for more information of the underside of the belly , here's the picture:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8667609348/in/photostream
I also think she can drop the eggs but arent fertile.....Well also i am not feeding her lots of food....


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

That looks like bloat, try feeding shelled peas to see if that helps clear out the digestive system.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

toddnbecka said:


> That looks like bloat, try feeding shelled peas to see if that helps clear out the digestive system.


Its weird lol , ive been feeding her pellets .... And also other than peas what can i offer them? cabbage or what? You sure its a bloat?? its been a month already :/ , a month fat looking catfish , i red that they can be fat as natural? is this true? oh and btw i plan to get a male catfish..... What caused her bloat and other than pea what can i offer?
oh and btw she isnt floating in her back she is still active and eating....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you said that she is an adult....how big is she ?8-12 inches ?
you could try feeding veggie pellets or spirulina pellets or sticks..
your fish need to be fed a well balanced varied diet of quality foods to help ensure proper nutrition and good health..
not all fish float on their backs when they get bloat..


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

lohachata said:


> you said that she is an adult....how big is she ?8-12 inches ?
> you could try feeding veggie pellets or spirulina pellets or sticks..
> your fish need to be fed a well balanced varied diet of quality foods to help ensure proper nutrition and good health..
> not all fish float on their backs when they get bloat..


8 inches is her size , Is this really a bloat? im very worried and also he was pooping fine and also her stomach looks like deflated a little i think it was overfed , cause my dad was feeding them every day and lots of food.
Is this a bloat or gravid or just overfed?
here's the pic:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8664768651/in/photostream
and http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8667609348/in/photostream
iIm very worried if its a bloat , also what are the signs of bloat in fish?
pls look at the pictures above i added one new..
Oh and for more info her poop is black and isnt stringy just looks like a normal fish poo and it isnt mucuosy.... Im very worried pls tell me if she has bloat or just carrying eggs i plan to buy a male for her....


----------

